# Who's Running 700c Wheels?



## RustyHornet (Mar 19, 2016)

Picked up a couple 700c hoops last night for a 28" bike and I'm looking for tire options. They are going on a track inspired bike. Pictures would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Bike with 26ers.





Weinmann aluminum concave 700s


----------



## mike j (Mar 19, 2016)

These Bontrager 700 x 35's have kind of a vintage racy look.


----------



## Duchess (Mar 19, 2016)

CB Italia Viaggio ash & hickory in "vintage" finish, Linus tires.


----------



## kermit (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## abe lugo (Mar 19, 2016)

Not sure what width 700c you got but just as an FYI to everyone else it is best to get 35mm wide.  The tires you want to get that have the right amount of meat are 38 or 40mm- 700c. Most common is 38mm on the tire.  If you put it in a thinner rim it may bust off the bead.

Also note the 50-52mm tires are out there with street patterns in cream, But they only work with no fenders.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 19, 2016)

They all look good fellas. Cream must be the go to. I'm not sure what I'll go with yet as I originally planned on painting the frame black, but it's originally a nice maroon color which would be really cool.


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 21, 2016)

Victorias 700x 25 Gum Sides Look Fairly Nice and Vintage!


----------



## Iverider (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't recall ever seeing gumwalls on anything before the 50s or 60s. I would stick with Cream or Black with a 35-38mm width. Probably the 35mm if you're going for a racing look.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 21, 2016)

Running 700x42c/ Velocity Blunt 35's on my Napoleon. Good all-around size for city streets & meaty enough for a lil trail riding too.


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 21, 2016)

Krautwaggen said:


> I don't recall ever seeing gumwalls on anything before the 50s or 60s. I would stick with Cream or Black with a 35-38mm width. Probably the 35mm if you're going for a racing look.




My Option is Just in Case, the ONLY Tubular Option for a Real Racing Rim Bike!!! Non-Clincher Rims!
Good Luck!


----------



## luckyfind (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm a big fan of velocity blunts with cream Amsterdam tires. I have a set of Big Ben fat franks that are brick red they ride really nice but are spendy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 21, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Running 700x42c/ Velocity Blunt 35's on my Napoleon. Good all-around size for city streets & meaty enough for a lil trail riding too.




Need this exact wheel set for my "Model A" Colson Flyer. I've got my old morrow hubs. Where do I buy the rims and tires? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 21, 2016)

I think I picked up the wheels off eBay for approx $70 each. Tires are Kendas that I picked since they somewhat mimic button tread motorbike tires. The rims and tires were originally purchased for my 20's Elgin motorbike project, but decided to use then on the Napoleon since it was closer to being roadworthy.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BN...y+blunt+35&dpPl=1&dpID=31anoeM6ftL&ref=plSrch

http://www.amazon.com/Kenda-K184-Urban-Tire-Black/dp/B0043MSA8U


----------



## locomotion (Mar 22, 2016)

I think everyone is running 700 tires on their riders, those 700x42c/ Velocity Blunt 35's on FordMike65's bike look awesome .... wow
are you looking for clinchers of single tubes?
I personally would try to find 28" wood clinchers from a canadian bike or buy the very beautiful 28" wood clinchers made in PA from the Amish community
or if you want single tube tires to put on a show bike, I personally only buy the knobbies from universal.com in PA, they are the best looking show tires, they look like most original tires, better that those RD tires
just my opinion


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 30, 2016)

Well I made the jump to 700s, not on the first bike in the thread though...

1928 Electric. eBay 700 wheelset with SC2 rear hub. Tires are Kenda 42's.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 30, 2016)

I just went through this for a rim set for a 35 colson....On some good advice and research I picked up a set of Velocity Chukker hoops.  They don't look too vintage, but they are durable, wide and look awesome IMHO.  They take presta valves, but they can easily be drilled out for shraders


----------



## Junkhunter (Apr 30, 2016)

I run them on my Elgin. Love em....


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 30, 2016)

Sweet ride Junk Hunter!  I rock the Deep V's on my fixie and love em, so they seemed like a logical choice, plus their made in Michigan like me!  Good to hear you love your chukkers, I haven't laced them up yet...


----------



## Kato (Nov 2, 2016)

Junkhunter said:


> I run them on my Elgin. Love em....View attachment 311162




What brand tire and size are those on the Elgin........fit OK with the fenders on ??
Those look great and I'm looking for something for my 29-30 Elgin Cardinal.

Thanks!!!


----------



## tryder (Nov 2, 2016)

Bike with 26ers.




Weinmann aluminum concave 700s


[/QUOTE]

Kenda Komforts look and work good


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2016)

Kato said:


> What brand tire and size are those on the Elgin........fit OK with the fenders on ??
> Those look great and I'm looking for something for my 29-30 Elgin Cardinal.
> 
> Thanks!!!




They look like Schwalbe Little Big Bens. Same tires I run on my Adlake


----------



## Brian R. (Nov 3, 2016)

I must be missing something as I don't understand the question. All my non-balloon tire bikes can take 700C tires. Here is my 1896 Speed Queen on Electra Amsterdam 700x40C. If you're not using 700C size rims, what size are your rims?


----------

